# I doubt anyone on here likes UK Hardcore/HHC/Breakbeat



## LeftCoast (Jun 1, 2013)

I doubt anyone on here likes UK Hardcore/HHC/Breakbeat... but what the hell.

Here's a mix I made


----------



## dylann (Jun 1, 2013)

Good UK HC band I saw in LA with Weekend Nacho's


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 1, 2013)

Wrong UK Hardcore bahahhahaa


----------



## dylann (Jun 1, 2013)

I noticed that lol. hahahah


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 1, 2013)

still i thought it was funny as balls when you posted that and i was just thinking "awwwww fack, now everyone knows i love EDM" hahhahah


----------



## dylann (Jun 1, 2013)

HAhahahah. that is pretty funny. Yeah I thought you meant like HC punk. Its all good though music is all good as long as i can dance to it ::singing::


----------



## Odin (Jun 1, 2013)

Now I can't sleep and I have to listen to all this. Thanks bunch LC ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I hope y'all enjoy it. It's funny when i'm in crowds or groups and i tell em i like HARDCORE or HHC or BREAKS and then I have to explain them that It's electronic... then they say "that's not hardcore" and i reply "bitch, wiki that shit"


----------



## landpirate (Jun 12, 2013)

your mix reminded me of being 15. thank you.


----------

